

Inside ‘Apple Anonymous’: The Secret Society of Apple's Retail Army - wallflower
http://9to5mac.com/2013/03/21/inside-apple-anonymous-the-secret-society-of-apples-retail-army/

======
l33tbro
Great content, but this guy's writing sucks. Take this sentence for an
example:

After work, though, some are, ironically as correctly described in Steve Jobs’
The Crazy Ones Think Different campaign, misfits, rebels, and troublemakers.

At the very least there should be a comma after "ironically". I would also
have substituted "however" for "though".

George Orwell's 'Politics and the English language' should really be a
Wordpress plug in.

